# Help!! i need a name



## haggisbasher (Jun 16, 2009)

this is my new girl but i cant think off a name ,any ideas?
thanks


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

Angel
Mable
Jade
Ruby
Alice

All sweet girly names for your adorable girl 

ETA: Maisy & Neesha ;D


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Macy
LouLou
Beasley
Lily
Nena


That's all I can come up with off the top of my head.


----------



## sk8rat (Jun 28, 2009)

my name suggestions are

Ice
Herminie
coolkid
jade
suger


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

cute, himi dumbo!
Hmm... I say..

Smidge ^_^


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

Juno
June
Apple


----------



## Iron Gypsy (Jun 25, 2009)

Awwh, what a sweety.

I do like Apple or Jade.


----------



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

we are getting a girl that looks the EXACT same tomorrow and we chose the name hope for her.

its funny someone mentioned angel though, thats the first name we were going to call her before my mom mentioned the name hope.


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

I love the name Jasmine


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

I would say these are cute names:
1.Bella
2.Snowball
3.Bubble(s)
4.Peanut
5.Cheerio
6.Sweetie

I really like Cheerio!!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

hmmm, 
Opal
Starshine
Angel
Samantha
Lilly
Ariel
Dancer

(all i can think of off the top of my head that are realistic names )


----------



## Bomileloed (Jul 4, 2009)

At the top of my head:

Chloe
Madeline
Sookie


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

Bomileloed said:


> At the top of my head:
> 
> Chloe
> Madeline
> Sookie


Hehe, my boys name is Sooky (because he _was_ a big sook, guess he didnt like the name and changed haha) but I spell it with a y ;D


----------



## Bomileloed (Jul 4, 2009)

FeffOx said:


> Bomileloed said:
> 
> 
> > At the top of my head:
> ...


Haha what a small world it us ^^


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

Bomileloed said:


> FeffOx said:
> 
> 
> > Bomileloed said:
> ...


Yeah


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

Posey (like parker posey..its soo cute!)
Bella
Coraline
Remedy (Rem)
Emma
Elizabeth (Liza, Lizzy)
Lillian (Lilly)
Adeline (Addy)
Johanna
Josey
Zoey


----------

